# What is the best Rom right now



## dstu03

Please don't bash the devs work just give an opinion on what Rom you like and why.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic

I'm running euroskanks cm 10 kang. Runs brilliantly for such an early cm build.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidmakespwn

I've been flashing ROMs for a few years now and this is the first time i have been completely confused about what ROM to run. This and the galaxy nexus ROMs are coming out at a ridiculous pace. Right now I am on the AOKP nightlies on both and I think I may be here to stay for a little while.


----------



## miketoasty

Currently on the euroskank ROMs as the man basically pushes out a new build nightly and lists all the additions he makes to the builds on his website. Smooth and fast as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

padraic said:


> I'm running euroskanks cm 10 kang. Runs brilliantly for such an early cm build.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


^ This!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running CM10 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## jayfried

AOKP on both gnex ad n7. Finally getting some mods on jelly bean' here is some shots.















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidrage729

Eos has what you want doesn't have what you don't need. I've always went back after testing out other ROMs .that's on the n7 at least gnex its BB cm10(official) and aokp


----------



## matth3wlong

Always try all of them I find, but somehow always end up back with AOKP and that is what is currently running on both N7 and GNex.


----------



## exzacklyright

Liquid. Beta out in the morning


----------



## NatemZ

Started running aokp nightlies on both the n7 and gnex. Navbar customizations ftw.


----------



## thephased

The only rom I've tried is cm10 euroskank and it has been a positive experience thus far. Haven't had a chance to go through the device on a full charge to compare battery life to the stock rom, but it seems ok so far.


----------



## droidkevlar

Running BAMF's and its just as smooth and fast as their Gnex ROM. Great batt life too. I am going to check out faux123's kernel as he made killer ones for the gnex and went well with BAMF's ROMs


----------



## Subliminal

The stock rom is best right now. Give it time. ;-)


----------



## mentose457

I really like SGT7. It is cm10 in tablet mode with stock DPI.

Oh ya, aokp on the gnex. 

I haz no sig


----------



## altimax98

Paranoid Android was built for this device. It gives nothing up in speed or stability since its based on the CM10 builds. But being able to change the format of apps to tablet mode are needed and fantastic. Youtube and Google Movies are great in tablet mode, much better then the sucky blown up phone versions.... try it out for sure.


----------



## dstu03

What exactly is the difference between cm an aokp

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98

dstu03 said:


> What exactly is the difference between cm an aokp
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


features, bugs and egos


----------



## iPois0n

altimax98 said:


> features, bugs and egos


Not much difference. AOKP is built off CM source so.....


----------



## altimax98

iPois0n said:


> Not much difference. AOKP is built off CM source so.....


i thought AOKP used individual device pulls (from CM) for the proprietary files, but it was straight AOSP from that point on.

*i stand corrected.. i see alot of CM in the most recent AOKP release


----------



## Paddington

droidkevlar said:


> Running BAMF's and its just as smooth and fast as their Gnex ROM. Great batt life too. I am going to check out faux123's kernel as he made killer ones for the gnex and went well with BAMF's ROMs


+1. Running on N7 and GNex.


----------



## ikon8

iPois0n said:


> Not much difference. AOKP is built off CM source so.....


No, it's not.


----------



## iPois0n

ikon8 said:


> No, it's not.


I was told it was. Obviously its off AOSP source code but they do pull a lot from CM. Why else would roman put CM in his thanks as well as put donate links up?


----------



## CraigHwk

Running Glazed 1.1.2 and love it. Fast as heck and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Mustang302LX

iPois0n said:


> I was told it was. Obviously its off AOSP source code but they do pull a lot from CM. Why else would roman put CM in his thanks as well as put donate links up?


Because certain devices, Touch Pad, they needed to use the CM sources to make them work properly.


----------



## nhat

Stock or BAMF Paradigm


----------



## DeFeet

I keep switching around (and I've only accidentally bricked my 7 once) on both my N7 and my GNex, since they are coming out like crazy. I've got Rom ADHD, and I switch to a different one every few days. As of right now I'm trying out Codename Android, and it seems to be going well, but most Roms have most of the same features right now, I'm mostly going for the one that updates consistently often. Codename Android also has music next track when you hold one of the volume buttons when it's off, I've sort of been waiting for that for a while.

I've also tried out:
Liquid (Alpha6) - was a tad unstable for me
CM10 Kang - Pretty much the same as AOKP and Liquid as far as features
AOKP - I loved these guys since I put AOKP on my DroidX
Paranoidandroid - has some cool traditional-landscape tablet switching features


----------



## adrman

CraigHwk said:


> Running Glazed 1.1.2 and love it. Fast as heck and haven't had any problems.


+1 I put this on as soon as I received my replacement N7. Supposedly, 1.2 will be available shortly.


----------



## ROM_Ulan

adrman said:


> +1 I put this on as soon as I received my replacement N7. Supposedly, 1.2 will be available shortly.


Is this one over at xda?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## friedsonjm

ROM_Ulan said:


> Is this one over at xda?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, and I agree.. not only very fast, but with version 1.2 will be a very novel updating mechanism.. I'm happy with it so far.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1796668


----------



## Kiwi Nick

I cant move past Paranoid Android, best tablet mode I've found yet to make the most of the big Nexus 7 screen, but patiently waiting for working tab on AOKP as always enjoy customisation available. Currently on latest Black Bean on Gnex, black on the lil'Nex is the ducks nuts. 
Go Kiwi gold!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kiwi Nick

ROM_Ulan said:


> Is this one over at xda?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki

Without changing subject too much, I'm gonna be avoiding XDA from now on I think, too many nasty attitudes and ego driven noob bashing


----------



## ROM_Ulan

Kiwi Nick said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki
> 
> Without changing subject too much, I'm gonna be avoiding XDA from now on I think, too many nasty attitudes and ego driven noob bashing


Yeah. I really don't like it either. They to avoid it as much as I can.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Nexus Project

EOS nightlies have come a long way. Gets my vote

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## osuron07

ROM_Ulan said:


> Yeah. I really don't like it either. They to avoid it as much as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree... but glazed 1.1.2 with trinity kernel has been freaking awesome. I put aokp on, but they didn't have the option to remove the nav bar, with GMD gestures working so damn smooth I have no use for it anymore lol.. gained a small amount of screen space back. Try apex launcher too if you don't prefer stock, it is freaking smooth.. Have I mentioned I love this device? haha


----------



## LrdElderon

It's def not noob bashing. Maybe in some cases, but for the most part it's not. They want you to use your own brain and try searching a little bit before asking the same question 1000 others have asked before you for the same exact thing. Google searches can do wonders and sites and forums have search bars for a reason. Not to imply any of you don't know how to use these tools, just if you are a busy programmer trying to get stuff done or fix bugs and novice users keep asking the same things over and over and over and over...ad naseum even though it's been answered multiple times I think you too would be highly annoyed. I know I certainly would be and have been in the past, but instead of being angry at people I just stopped talking to everyone lol which could be worse I dunno. I just mean to kind of explain perhaps why some act in such harsh fashion to questions because XDA is an extremely valuable source for android stuff, roms, kernels, tweaks....anything and it would be a shame to just pass on all of it.

anyways as to the actual topic (sorry for my derail I guess) I liked the stock but it did start to bother me as it basically treats the n7 as a giant normal phone and not a tablet. I put the newest ParanoidAndroid on it and the newest (uploaded today) faux123 kernel for the n7 and it's just great. I still have much tweaking and configuring to go through to get it all how I want it, but it runs sooo nice. I'm also though, a rom-aholic flasher lol so I have Aokp, CM, paradigm(bamf?) and I think eclipse something or other? I look forward to many fun flashings. lol that sounds so weird.


----------



## jewremy

droidmakespwn said:


> I've been flashing ROMs for a few years now and this is the first time i have been completely confused about what ROM to run. This and the galaxy nexus ROMs are coming out at a ridiculous pace. Right now I am on the AOKP nightlies on both and I think I may be here to stay for a little while.


+1 to that. Baking up an AOKP right now!


----------



## mssam

Stock in tablet mode for me...


----------



## spaceman860

BAKED BLACK BEAN V3

Sent from my BAKED Nexus 7


----------



## Escaldi

Bugless Beast by Peter Alfonso. AOSP, slim, stable, fast, and great battery life.


----------



## padraic

I'm on AOKP now. Pretty sweet.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat

So according to this thread, every rom is the best!


----------



## Joshjunior

i'm running bamf paradigm. They have what you need and left out bloat...and the coffee maker lmfao


----------



## Amin Sabet

I've tied everything, and nothing for me beats Winner00's CM10 kang. I'm using it on both the Nexus 7 and Galaxy Nexus right now.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robfromga

Paranoid.


----------



## pmgreen

I liked glazed, it's fast and have had no issues with it


----------



## Tucstwo

+1 AOKP nightlies. Although, it's been several nights since an update.

Tap'n from my Nexus 7 AOKP


----------



## pcm2a

Paranoid Android lets you use your tablet as a tablet instead of a phone for a 16 foot tall grizzly bear. It also comes with all the good qualities of CM10.


----------



## ashclepdia

Very surprised to not see eclipse mentioned here at all
Solid, fast, great features.
Check out the newest build 15 if you haven't run eclipse yet. 
No matter what ROM i try, i always go back to eclipse.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashclepdia

Just....ignore...this...post....Lol


----------



## ssick92

ashclepdia said:


> Very surprised to not see eclipse mentioned here at all
> Solid, fast, great features.
> Check out the newest build 15 if you haven't run eclipse yet.
> No matter what ROM i try, i always go back to eclipse.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I agree, Eclipse is the shit. I haven't had better battery life on any ROM, and its got all the great features. plus its got a badass black theme.


----------



## rustynutzz

Liquid Smooth


----------



## Travisdroid

Eclipse is running sweet build 15 is out.


----------

